# Tack for a Black Horse



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmm..I don't have any pictures or personal experience with tack for black horses but I would think a deep brown would look really nice.
But you know, saddle pad colour probably has a big impact too. I bet the right colour could balance things out with your current saddle, though..I'd look into that. If you don't have different colour pads on hand, once he gets there you could try putting the saddle on alone and holding up objects of different colours just to get an idea..or if you want to try before he arrives you could always try the same just placing the saddle on something a similar colour to him, lol
It's a thought. Good luck!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't think the color is that important if you love the saddle, but to me...
black or grey horse = black tack, chestnut horse = tan/reddish tack, any other color = brown tack.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I agree with PonyBoy!


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Black or dark brown tack might look better depending on the color of the saddle pad, if you plan on showing in the new tack, black is pretty much frowned upon in the hunter ring, which may or may not affect you depending on your plans. I'd say dark brown/havana over black leather.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, I am planning on showing and I know that there are Black hunt seats and close contact saddles out there but I also know people try to figure out if it's some weird dressage saddle or not ha ha.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

My mare isn't ALL black (she has some white across her rump and a small bit along her mane) but she is mostly black, and I use a real dark red tone (mahogany) saddle with a black seat on her, it looks really good. I also use a hunter green saddle pad, it sets off really nicely (and doesn't look christmas-y, the saddle isn't THAT red!)

Now it's a western saddle, so I don't know if you can get an english saddle in the same color. This picture is not her _exact_ saddle, but it's almost identical:


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh, I was just thinking of going with a classic white saddle pad in the show ring. I didn't know you could use different color pads with english classes in the show ring now...when I used to show back in 100 BC it was classic white only....You can REALLY show with colored pads in english classes now??


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

My horse is dark bay, almost black in winter. He looks best in a Havana colored saddle. If you're in a discipline that frowns on black, Havana's probably the next best bet.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I have always loved black tack with a white saddle pad on black horses! it always looks so elegant :]


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> Oh, I was just thinking of going with a classic white saddle pad in the show ring. I didn't know you could use different color pads with english classes in the show ring now...when I used to show back in 100 BC it was classic white only....You can REALLY show with colored pads in english classes now??


Hunters are still white fleece, but jumpers are getting a little more accepting of colored pads, according to most of what I've seen and heard. Not neons so much (unless the show is tiny), but solid "normal" colors or conservative patterns with contrast piping type of pads. I'm paranoid, and even if I showed jumpers I'd stick with plain white out of fear. :lol:


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

*psst; somebody please tell me what color Havana is?*

Thank you in advance!  I hate dumb human rules about what the horse's tack colors must be in competitions. What simply_ looks_ good is of interest to me, & I agree also with RidrGirl that black tack & white pad on a black horse looks sharp!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly think that black horses look good in just about anything. It is kinda like a black pair of pants that will match with any shirt. The only black horse that I have ever had the honor of riding is my Perch, John. My saddle is kindof a dark brown and I thought he looked pretty darn good in it.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Northern said:


> Thank you in advance!  I hate dumb human rules about what the horse's tack colors must be in competitions. What simply_ looks_ good is of interest to me, & I agree also with RidrGirl that black tack & white pad on a black horse looks sharp!


This is a havana saddle: Event Saddle - Pessoa Legacy Event XCH-AMS Dark Havana Saddle 
The shade can vary from brand to brand, but basically dark brown. :wink: The brown preference in hunters is a product of the tradition behind the "discipline". That makes a lot more sense to me than the current vendetta against dark tack in WP. 

Smrobs, that is one handsome Perch!


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I agree with smrobs, blacks tend to look good in any color. I have two differant saddles that I have used for my black mare. One was a dark oil saddle and another was a med oil one. And I once tried my friend's light oil saddle on her too after our ride (I was bareback), but it was much too big on her. I think I have a pic of it...... Here are my saddles, they both look good on her, though if I could, I would love to have all black tack. I saw someone on this forum that has a black horse and black tack and it looked really sharp. Maybe it was Cloudsmystique..? I don't remember... anyway, here are pics!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Thank you so much...I'm starting to think that once I get my pad on, all will be well. I do have another question though...when showing in English classes, is it preferable that your bridle match your saddle? I"m just wondering if I should buy a bridle in the same HORRIBLE color as my saddle.


----------

